
Show HN: Strictured Programming [pdf] - murisitarusenga
https://github.com/murisi/Strictured/blob/master/project.pdf
======
murisitarusenga
What is linked is an experiment where I construct programs according to
certain rules. While I do not list what these rules are, imagine the sort of
rules that constrain one when making a mathematical proof.

